# Best Mason Jars to buy?



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I recently got an exelent NPS sampler form Indigosmoke and want to buy some mason jars to store the baccy in until I smoke it all up. Aterwards I am sure I will be placing some orders to replace and will want to use said mason jars again.

I searched "mason jars" and found scores of references that they are the best to use to age. I am bought into mason jars vs anything else. My question is there a particular brand / style that the community universally agrees on? Something that may have a better seal, wider mouth, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Go to your local supermarket and ask for plain old "Ball" brand mason jars.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ball *mason jars.. available evrywhere Wally World, Safe Way. Kmart You'll probably need to buy a set of rings and lids I.m not sure they come together anymore. Just read the box..

Tal~


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Claes,

here is some great info on Jarring cellaring aging tobac etc. etc etc.

The Pipe Tobacco Aging, Storage and Cellaring FAQ: Tobacco Jarring Guide

Anything commented on by *GL Pease*, take his words as gospel

Here is a piece written by GL Pease. scroll down to the "On the Aging of Tobaccos" section for more great info..

http://www.glpease.com/FAQ.html#AGE

Hope this helped

Tal~


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Variables said:


> Go to your local supermarket and ask for plain old "Ball" brand mason jars.


Yep, these work great:tu


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I only see Ball or Kerr brands locally and since Ball makes both I get the cheaper ones on sale at the time.

Regardless the brand, the wide-mouth ones are really worth looking for as they make packing and using much easier. Unless spooning out tobacco is your thing .....


----------



## Miacova (Apr 17, 2010)

From what I have read it's sound that I should store opened tobacco in mason jars. That should not be a problem I have a garage full... or I should say the wife has a garage full, but im sure she will share.. I am curious if anyone uses a food saver to store tobacco? I know we use them to store meat and fish and it seems to pull most all of the air out of the package.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^You want air inside to aid the aging process.

I prefer the wide mouths because they stack in addition to being 'easier access.' Half pints are great for a "tin size" amount (up to 100g/3.5oz or so for flakes), full pints for larger amounts. I usually allow 3 pints to a pound to give the tobacco a little breathing room, again depending on the cut.

Also should note, the "elite" collection is good for storing ropes, as they have a wide base which makes for easier coiling of the tobacco. Unfortunately these don't stack, although they do have the wide mouth.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> ^You want air inside to aid the aging process.
> 
> I prefer the wide mouths because they stack in addition to being 'easier access.' Half pints are great for a "tin size" amount (up to 100g/3.5oz or so for flakes), full pints for larger amounts. I usually allow 3 pints to a pound to give the tobacco a little breathing room, again depending on the cut.
> 
> Also should note, the "elite" collection is good for storing ropes, as they have a wide base which makes for easier coiling of the tobacco. Unfortunately these don't stack, although they do have the wide mouth.


Sorry for the thread jack Claes but I was wondering if I'm jarring bulk, how tight should I pack it?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Pack it as tight as you can without resorting to hydraulics ..... There will be sufficient air unless you machine pack it.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! I wasn't sure if there was any specific designs. This info is great. I will be sure to pick up some the next time I am at my local grocery store.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

- Hand pack as tight as you can (there will be enough air left inside)
- Wide mouth jars (easier access)
- Always use new seals 
- Get quart and pint size (pint for tobaccos you'll smoke more often)
- Buy more than you think you'll need... You will need them


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> - Hand pack as tight as you can (there will be enough air left inside)
> - Wide mouth jars (easier access)
> - Always use new seals
> - Get quart and pint size (pint for tobaccos you'll smoke more often)
> - Buy more than you think you'll need... You will need them


+1 on all of the above, especially the wide mouth jar plug..
Much easier to grab some flakes or pieces of kake from..

PS.. I currently have 24.. and NEED more.. LOL

Vin


----------



## jfreak53 (Aug 13, 2008)

Quick question about this. For regular storage can I still use mason jars but not sealed? By regular I mean for storage during the two months or more of smoking it all up. Not long term aging storing but storing while still smoking? Or is there another way to store for this?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I've never "sealed" my jars as in heating them for the "vacuum" seal, or sealing with melted wax. 1/2 pints for routine access pints, quarts and half-gallon for cellaring .....


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

To seal my mason jars I screw the lid on. 

I think some people go through the boiling routine and wax seal, but that seems to me like too much bother. It might be worth it to some to have less of a risk of having a bad seal on an occasional jar, but to me the risk of accidentally stoving the tobacco and changing it's flavor while it boils is worse.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> To seal my mason jars I screw the lid on.
> 
> I think some people go through the boiling routine and wax seal, but that seems to me like too much bother. It might be worth it to some to have less of a risk of having a bad seal on an occasional jar, but to me the risk of accidentally stoving the tobacco and changing it's flavor while it boils is worse.


As long as the jar is sterile, the only part you have to boil is the lid. There is no risk to heating the tobacco, and boiling the lid allows the rubber part of the lid to become pliable enough to form a tight seal, perfect for aging.

I also use the 1/2 pint jars for "current rotation" tobacco. I bought a case of 12 jars, which is usually about what I have open at any one time.

I have 5 cases of mason jars for aging right now, ranging from quarts to 1/2 pints. I'll need to pick up another case tomorrow morning for the order I have coming in the afternoon. Wide mouths are by far the easiest to work with, good advice from the other BOTLs.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I concur. Ball or Kerr, whichever is cheaper for you.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

As plexiprs advised on another thread, run new jars through a dishwasher cycle (no soap) with maximum heat water/dry setting. Only jars, not caps or ring, those you can rinse if you want. As soon as the heat-dry cycle completes, fill jar almost to the brim. You want to leave a little room (1/8th inch) for air, and to avoid the baccy from pushing against the lid. Place lid over mouth of jar, screw on cap. After about 10 minutes retighten, as the jar cools it may loosen the cap. In about 2 weeks the nipple will pop down (depending on the amount of air you left), you be sealed!

Good "food quality" jars, Kerr and Ball are the only two I know of. Wide mouth is easier to handle, although narrow neck works fine for flake storage (especially larger pint etc sized) if the flakes can fit upright.

Bail top jars (wire springy thing that holds the lid down) are absolutely useless for long term storage. The wire eventually loosens and the seal is lost. These are great for short term interim storage, i.e. the smoke-now pile.

Store filled jars in a cool dark place, no no no, shut that refrigerator door, the back of a closet is fine. Save the box/carton the jars came in (if you bought a dozen) they are perfectly sized to hold those same jars for aging.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I've heard those Mason jars tend to be a little tight lipped. ; )


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Kevin Keith said:


> I've heard those Mason jars tend to be a little tight lipped. ; )


I wonder if anyone else got that.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> I wonder if anyone else got that.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


heh heh! ; )


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

WWhermit said:


> As long as the jar is sterile, the only part you have to boil is the lid. There is no risk to heating the tobacco, and boiling the lid allows the rubber part of the lid to become pliable enough to form a tight seal, perfect for aging.
> 
> ipe:


*NEVER, EVER * boil the lids, it kills the gasket seal. According to Ball's own website ....

_Wash jars, lids and bands in hot soapy water. Rinse well. Dry bands; set aside. Jars and lids must be preheated and kept hot until they are used. To preheat jars and lids, completely submerge them in *water that has been brought to a simmer (about 180°F).* They should remain at this temperature until they are used, removing one at a time as needed. *DO NOT boil lids. *If jars are used for any recipe that is processed less than 10 minutes, the jar must be sterilized. To sterilize jars, submerge jars in water and boil 10 minutes. (For altitudes higher than 1,000 feet above seal level, refer to Canning Basics.) Allow sterilized jars to remain at a simmering temperature until they are used._ --- SOURCE


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> *NEVER, EVER *boil the lids, it kills the gasket seal. According to Ball's own website ....
> 
> _Wash jars, lids and bands in hot soapy water. Rinse well. Dry bands; set aside. Jars and lids must be preheated and kept hot until they are used. To preheat jars and lids, completely submerge them in *water that has been brought to a simmer (about 180°F).* They should remain at this temperature until they are used, removing one at a time as needed. *DO NOT boil lids. *If jars are used for any recipe that is processed less than 10 minutes, the jar must be sterilized. To sterilize jars, submerge jars in water and boil 10 minutes. (For altitudes higher than 1,000 feet above seal level, refer to Canning Basics.) Allow sterilized jars to remain at a simmering temperature until they are used._ --- SOURCE


Absolutely right, my mistake. I meant to say simmer. Good catch sir!

That's what happens when you post on 3 hours sleep. *SIMMER, SIMMER!!*

WWhermit
ipe:


----------

